# Hallo from the Windy City!



## Pumpkin_Queen (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello, 

I am fairly new to the message board scene, but when I saw that there was a board dedicated to my favorite things in life: Horror movies, Halloween and other things that go bump in the night, I had to join this board!

My name's Mandy and I'm living up near Chicago. I'm probably going to be looking for great ideas come this Halloween, because I just moved into a townhouse from an apartment and there will be much room for decorating!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome Pumpkin_Queen!  There are lots of vonderful people with vonderful ideas here. I'm sure that you will be able to find something to help you decorate! LOL Hope you like your new Home!!!!  Just beware of the one called Vlad! :> LOL


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Hail,Oh Pumpkin_Queen
A grand Welcome to you
Its always nice when royalty shows up,it takes the spotlight off of what we are REALLY up too.....Oops...have I said too much?...durn....sorry guys...


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I humbly bow to the Queen, and welcome her to the forum.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's great Mandy, welcome to the busiest Halloween forum on the net!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum PQ. We're certainly dedicated alright. Many people have even said we're committed, or were they saying we should be committed, hmmm, either way, join right in.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome to HauntForum Pumpkin_Queen.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

:jol: Hello and welcome, Pumpkin_Queen! :jol:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howdy Pumkin Queen!
Do you have any pull with the Great Pumkin? I definitly have not been a good boy this year


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and Welcome Pumpkin_Queen!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forums. Hope you like your time here.  :jol:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome Pumpkin_Queen!!! It's nice to have more room to decorate and possibly a front yard haunt. A lot of great people here with ideas to help you with. Enjoy posting!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey, another one from Chicago. We are going to take over you know. Glad to meet you. I am in Lombard.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hello and welcome aboard!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Pumpkin Queen!


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

New here myself. Welcome!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome! Enjoy your new haunt....er....house!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome Pumpkin_Queen from a fellow Chicagoan. There are a lot of us here.


----------



## Pumpkin_Queen (Aug 16, 2006)

YAY! I'm actually in Schaumburg, however, I always hate saying, "I'm in Schaumburg, which is like 45 minutes northwest of Chicago." 

I feel so loved!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Pumpkin_Queen said:


> YAY! I'm actually in Schaumburg, however, I always hate saying, "I'm in Schaumburg, which is like 45 minutes northwest of Chicago."
> 
> I feel so loved!


 I'm in Buffalo Grove! I went to school in Schaumburg, IL Institute of Art.


----------



## Pumpkin_Queen (Aug 16, 2006)

How strange...

I went to school in Buffalo Grove (Buffalo Grove High School) and now am in Schaumburg!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Really strange is I used to work in Schumburg at Motorola.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

I went to Stevenson High School, but am not far from BG high school. 

My sister had a friend from OH and he had never been here so when he came to visit they were driving through Schaumburg and he was looking out the window at everything and finally asked are we in the city, this is great. My sisters response....do you see any skyscrapers, he said no and she told him they were just in a suburb and he was amazed and a little shocked since now he wasn't sure what to expect when they did get into the city. LOL


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Mandy! Glad to see you made it over.  Nice avvie, too.


----------



## Pumpkin_Queen (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks! I got it as one of the freebie Avvies. 

My boyfriend used to work at Motorola. 

And as for funny, while in college, I tried to get a friend to come home and visit. They told me that his mother said that he couldn't go because everyone from Chicago has a gun in their glove compartment. After telling him that I totally didn't carry a glock in my glove compartment, then explaining to him that we'd be staying in a place that looked almost exactly like Edward Scissorhands's neighborhood (yup..that's how BG looks to me) and that it was perfectly safe, his mother returned with, "Doesn't matter! They've got guns!" 

After that I started to carry a squirt gun in my glove compartment to tease him.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Hmmm...never compared BG too the neighborhood in Edward Scissorhands, I don't really see it, but I've lived here pretty much my whole life.

I didn't know we were supposed to have a gun here....we're not Texas. LOL


----------

